# New Estoril Blue BMW M135i - Rupes Bigfoot & ArtDeShine Hybrid Coating Epicness!



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Today I had the pleasure of detailing my friend Adam's new BMW M135i. My other good mate Bob came over to lend a hand too! Was a fun day, with this BMW only requiring a finishing polish to produce maximum gloss, before applying ArtDeShine ArtDeSicko hybrid coating! I love this stuff! Epic gloss, better than any other coatings and hybrids I've ever seen! :argie:

How the car presented. Needed a wash, but was pretty clean and in excellent condition. The wheels were typical BMW dirty though! 














































Wash time. It was too bloody hot outside, so the car got a foaming with Simple Green APC in the garage to start the cleansing of the paint. The car was then washed with ArmorAll Heavy Duty Wash. The wheels came up surprisingly good!









































































Wheel cleaning time! The wheels just got a hit with Sonax Extreme Full Effect. Love this stuff, perfectly clean wheels with no effort at all!





































Polishing time! The paint was in brilliant condition! No swirls, no holograms, no marks or scratches found! All we needed to do was bling this bad boy up with some Meguiars Ultimate Polish! I got to play with my new Rupes Bigfoot 21 while Bob used his DAS-6 Pro. I also use my Flex rotary on the intricate areas like the front bumper.

I'm still finding my technique for the Rupes Bigfoot, but it's proving to be one very nice machine. It covers a lot of paint very quickly too, I did the entire roof in three sets, which only took about ten minutes all up!























































Wipe down time in preparation for ArtDeShine ArtDeSicko Hybrid Coating. We wiped down with panel wipe, followed by an IPA mix for good measure. I think Bob had his good measure too! 




























ArtDeShine ArtDeSicko Hybrid Coating. This one is stupidly easy to use! Wipe on, buff off, job done! And the gloss! OMFG! Epic is the only way to describe it! It darkens a little bit, and really richens up the paint. Love this stuff!

We applied the coating with a foam applicator this time. This coating can be used in a spray bottle for even easier usage, but I didn't have any. The BMW M135i got two coats, 30 minutes apart.










Outside pics! It was an awesome sight seeing this coating get better and better as it was settling in. Bob and I use a fair bit of coatings here, but I was waiting to show Bob how this one goes! I got to use it on a few Lamborghinis, an Aston Martin, and a few BMW's in Singapore recently, and have been dying to use it again ever since! It certainly didn't disappoint!
































































Bob, Adam, and I went for an afternoon cruise to a local hangout. Got to capture some nice shots in the late afternoon sun! I got a great walk around vid as well, but it's a bit big. I'll have to post it when I learn how to cut back the size a bit!













































































































Bob's immaculate RX8 GT!










My Lexus IS-F!










All three cars together!










Thanks for looking! Any questions and comments welcome! :wave:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Outstanding guys!!

I need ArtDeSicko ASAP!!

: thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks nice and glossy in the afters. Rupes looks interesting (and fast), would be interested to see finish compared between the Rupes and a rotary, both by eye and perhaps with a gloss meter to see just how they compare  Though, as with all cases of different machine motions, some polishes will suit one type of machine, and other polishes other types.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

You the boss matey. It look amazing bro, and what a car!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks fantastic love it


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

Certainly gives a nice finish, the finish on the Lexus looks stunning


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Dave KG said:


> Looks nice and glossy in the afters. Rupes looks interesting (and fast), would be interested to see finish compared between the Rupes and a rotary, both by eye and perhaps with a gloss meter to see just how they compare  Though, as with all cases of different machine motions, some polishes will suit one type of machine, and other polishes other types.


Cheers Dave! I haven't done a side by side comparison with my Flex rotary and the Rupes Bigfoot yet, but it's hard to beat a rotary jewelled finish!

Side by side, the Rupes Bigfoot is proving to be a better finisher than my trusty old Meg's G220 DA. I got the Rupes because I still love my DA, but it's just too slow. The RBF has certainly solved that problem! It's awesomely smooth too!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

The finish on all 3 of these cars is fanastic! Love that finish on the BM though. That stuff looks great. It's always nice to get a car with not much to do as you can really really get into the nitty gritty of refining it!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Outstanding guys!!
> 
> I need ArtDeSicko ASAP!!
> 
> :thumb:


Yes, yes you do Aaron!

Beg, borrow, steal anything you can to get your hands on some mate! It's that impressive!


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Mint!!! All of them look fantastic.


----------



## cz.jerry (Jun 3, 2012)

Where are you from again? You guys got some beautiful weather


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

-Raven- said:


> Cheers Dave! I haven't done a side by side comparison with my Flex rotary and the Rupes Bigfoot yet, but it's hard to beat a rotary jewelled finish!
> 
> Side by side, the Rupes Bigfoot is proving to be a better finisher than my trusty old Meg's G220 DA. I got the Rupes because I still love my DA, but it's just too slow. The RBF has certainly solved that problem! It's awesomely smooth too!


Yes, a rotary jewelled finish was always the pinnacle for me over a DA (both forced rotation Flex, or free rotation G220 etc)... really noticeable on solid dark colours where any slight micromarring would show. The rotary always just had the edge in breaking the product down but you'd only ever notice in very specific circumstances, but it was why I'd always finish by rotary wherever possible. However, I've never tried the Rupes Bigfoot system, so I'm interested to see where it fits in to the mix in terms of finishing


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That is looking the business, great work and attention to detail; really have enjoyed reading your thread with great passion and keenness, thanks :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work, looks fantastic.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning Raven, absolutly stunning.

The outside shots of the paint work are some of the best I have seen in a long time. the paint work responded so well to your hard work. Looks flawless in the light.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Fantastic job, the reflections and gloss are just amazing:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

beautifull work like always


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice guys top job done there


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looking good... fun day had by all no doubt... 

:thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

As my lads would say, looks sick.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

That looks awesome, love the colour as well!


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

That's looks awesome. Quite fancy one if these cars in the near future


----------



## Smithyc1987 (Feb 2, 2013)

Good work and lovely motor


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

cz.jerry said:


> Where are you from again? You guys got some beautiful weather


At the top of Australia mate! Just coming off summer and moving into winter. Can't wait for the temps to drop into the 25-30*c range! Brrrr! :lol:


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

A very shiny beast, Matt. It looks great.
I look forward to your comments on the ADS wheel coating.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

LostHighway said:


> A very shiny beast, Matt. It looks great.
> I look forward to your comments on the ADS wheel coating.


Cheers Bruce! Im extremely happy with how this one turned out mate! 

That wheel coating is one of the ADS products I haven't tried sorry.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

great write-up! beautifull car with a nice colour!

great job!


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*is too easy and nice*

Hi matty it is too easy and get deep gloss. So our meet up never go into waste. Our discussion with the matrix formula is rigth 
Different coating chemical gives different effect and function.

Nice i will album it. And you create a artdeshine raven album thread.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Cheers Alfred! This hybrid matrix crystal gloss coating is certainly a winner! I should have did a side by side with the ArtDeNano hybrid. 

Epic gloss mate, it really looks rich and glossy, it really made the paint come alive! Couldn't be any easier to use either! We did two coats and used it quite liberally like on the Lamborghinis in Singapore, and only used about 1/4 of the 30ml bottle. So 6-8 coats easily out of a 30ml bottle on a bigger car, maybe 10 if you push it. It just applies so easily! 

I need to get this on my IS-F ASAP! (Just waiting on some touch up paint spots to dry properly)


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*low cost coating to play*

I will sell low for this hehe. Let everybody enjoy it. Will be selling in a pack of 3 x30 ml due to shipping policy. So bid for pricing. :lol:l


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Need 1L bottle! 

You thought I was joking in Singapore! :lol:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice bud.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Bro that looks spectacular !!!!

First was the Festool now the Rupes, glad to see you are moving away from Flex


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Very, very nice there Matty,

some lovely finishes there too.

btw what are you doing with those ugly 22" GTS reps? :lol:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Love the M135i
Love the gloss and finish
Love Bob's tache
Love the sunset shots of all the cars

Epic days work, great job


----------



## TorqueR94 (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow! I have always liked the F21 shape M135i but I think that is the best example that I have seen. Well done. :thumb:

A warm climate helps with getting decent pictures too.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Kotsos said:


> Bro that looks spectacular !!!!
> 
> First was the Festool now the Rupes, glad to see you are moving away from Flex


Yeah, extremely impressed with how this one turned out! We knew the ArtDeSicko hybrid coating was spectacular on the Lamborghinis in Singapore, but still blew me away on the little blue BMW! Did you see its only £20 for 30ml bottle? :doublesho

Haha, still love my Flex! I still used it for the front bumper and side skirts, it's just so handy! I'll never sell it.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

awesome job on an amazing car


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alex L said:


> Very, very nice there Matty,
> 
> some lovely finishes there too.
> 
> btw what are you doing with those ugly 22" GTS reps? :lol:


Cheers Alex! I'm cleaning them up for my mate with the black SSV. They look better than the 20" chromies on it now!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic, brilliant work! My Brother-In-Law gets one of these delivered in early May and i can't wait to get my mitts on it! He's getting a black one, but i certainly prefer Estoril Blue!


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Nicely done Matt!! 

Nowdays there are quite a few technologies both in polishers and polishing compounds. The more you are experimenting the closer you 'll get to the conclusion that there is no single polisher - polishing compound combination that can outperform everything else in every single situation you may find yourself in. It is very good that you are trying different things so you know strengths and weaknesses of different machines and how they react to different paint types with different compounds. At the end of the day what you want is to achieve that unique flawless finish for both yourself and the customer. The "how" is the fun part!!!! And please do have fun!


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

very nice one Matty...the blue just popped out...nice cars, nice color, nice pictures..everything is just perfect


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

The finish is flawless! 
Well done on that! 
The ads coatings just keep on coming and getting better all the time! :thumbup::thumbup: 

sent from my smart-arsed phone


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

That looked like fun!  Great finish on a nice car and colour! :thumb:

Alan W



-Raven- said:


> Did you see its only £13 for 30ml bottle? :doublesho


Where, I NEED this please!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Spyco said:


> Nicely done Matt!!
> 
> Nowdays there are quite a few technologies both in polishers and polishing compounds. The more you are experimenting the closer you 'll get to the conclusion that there is no single polisher - polishing compound combination that can outperform everything else in every single situation you may find yourself in. It is very good that you are trying different things so you know strengths and weaknesses of different machines and how they react to different paint types with different compounds. At the end of the day what you want is to achieve that unique flawless finish for both yourself and the customer. The "how" is the fun part!!!! And please do have fun!


Thank you very much for the kind words! It's the awesome work you are achieving that keeps the rest of us motivated to improve! 

Yes, discovery of new items and new technology to play with is great, and learning how to use it all is the fun part! 

I'm still finding my way with the RBF21, but it's already shown me a few strengths and weaknesses this early on.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alan W said:


> That looked like fun!  Great finish on a nice car and colour! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W
> 
> Where, I NEED this please!


Cheers Alan, sorry mate currency converter fail. Price is only £20!!! Hit up Stangalang in the ArtDeShine section mate. He should have it soon. :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Fantastic, brilliant work! My Brother-In-Law gets one of these delivered in early May and i can't wait to get my mitts on it! He's getting a black one, but i certainly prefer Estoril Blue!


May be on same boat as mine early may I've gone EBII as well:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Raven would you say this would darken less than Carpro finest or C Quartz uk? And is there another ADS product that would lighten the EBII colour or would all darken slightly and are you ok using VP citrus 10:1 or any ph neutral shampoo on this, as gloss levels looks fantastic I have Exo on my Saphire black bmw and it looks great, thanks Derek


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Raven would you say this would darken less than Carpro finest or C Quartz uk? And is there another ADS product that would lighten the EBII colour or would all darken slightly and are you ok using VP citrus 10:1 or any ph neutral shampoo on this, as gloss levels looks fantastic I have Exo on my Saphire black bmw and it looks great, thanks Derek


not sure, I would guess so. Those two have nice darkening effect from what I've seen. I think it would be a killer combo using the ArtDeSicko as a topper over one of those!

The 2K coating didn't darken metallic black paint when I used it. Still haven't used the 1k though. The ArtDeNano hybrid doesn't really darken the paint, and seems to have a bit more depth to it compared to the sicko. I'll have to do a side by side test to show the difference on my Lexus when I eventually coat that.


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

-Raven- said:


> not sure, I would guess so. Those two have nice darkening effect from what I've seen. I think it would be a killer combo using the ArtDeSicko as a topper over one of those!
> 
> The 2K coating didn't darken metallic black paint when I used it. Still haven't used the 1k though. The ArtDeNano hybrid doesn't really darken the paint, and seems to have a bit more depth to it compared to the sicko. I'll have to do a side by side test to show the difference on my Lexus when I eventually coat that.


Which would you say is best on metallic black, ie gives best flake pop


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Matty maybe take some time out from getting high on colly fumes and sort the pics 

:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Matty maybe take some time out from getting high on colly fumes and sort the pics
> 
> :thumb:


guess I'm popular! :tumbleweed:

I'll have to relink the pics! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

JonD said:


> Which would you say is best on metallic black, ie gives best flake pop


Thats a hard one. Reflection seems to be too strong with most coatings to get real good clear flake pop. I'll be putting the ArtDeSicko hybrid coating on my metallic black Lexus IS-F soon hopefully. Just got to get some time! :thumb:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

pics not working raven?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> pics not working raven?


Changed photobucket accounts mate, I have to go through and fix the pics in most of my detail threads.....

heres some pics to tie you over. :thumb:


----------

